# My Favorites :)



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Everyone has their favorite animals on their farm. So I decided to share some of my favorites. 

Feel free to share your fav's too!!!!

Annabell-former show calf. She was born on Christmas Eve, hence the name. She should be having a baby soon. Her first!!









Delilah- Another former show calf, also going to be calving very soon. She throws some nice looking calves. 

















This is a family friends heifer that was brought over to be bred, and bred she is!!!!!










Newborn heifer!!!! AWWWWWW!!!!




















Jenny at work halter breaking a steer. Or rather, laying down on the job lol. The metal halter looks cruel, but it is less so than the rope halter because the rope halters can tighten and not let loose, when the matal only puts pressure when being pulled on.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Aw! How cute. I love cows. I had a red angus named Snort and her baby Winnie (not the noise, like Winnie the Pooh) I halter broke both of them the hard way, by being drug all over the field, lol. How long at a time does Jenny work? That's pretty interesting.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Found a picture of Snort. And one of her grandbabies that is at my hubby's uncle's house.

ETA, my favorite farm animals are my twin roosters. So I posted them too


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I really need to take some pictures of the Twins. I just keep getting caught up playing with Froggy and forget all about them. They look very much like your baby calf.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww! Too cute you guys! I love the baby heifer!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Jenny works for about 3 days then the calf is taken off of her and messed with by hand. She also gets breaks during the time that she is working when we will go unhook the calf and mess with it by hand. 

Apachie - Snort is adorable. I had a "hereford" looking steer named Tonka. He was the biggest baby, I didn't even have to halter break him lol. I have pics (I've posted them before) of him asleep with his head in my lap. I was also sleeping.

I have allways gotten lucky with the cattle that I raised and showed myself. Tonka, Delilah, and Annabell were all extremely easy to halter break. I'd have to say that the hardest one was Delilah. And thats cause her momma was a sh*t so we didn't get to her as quick as the others. Tonka and Delilah have the same momma, but Tonka took after his daddy who you could walk up and pet from the moment he hit the ground. He is by far my favorite in the pasture, but I'm guessing he was off visiting the neighbor girls cause I didn't see him out there. lol. Good thing our neighbor likes the calves he throws!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

How interesting to see your method of halter breaking a steer. I would never have thought of that. Delilah is lovely.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

i love all the cows and calves are so cute we used to have heaps of cows and sheep i wish i had pics of them on the computer some of them were adorable for big cows lol


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

We had a heifer calf born in another pasture that we have that has HALF a tail. I gotta find my daddys camera and get the pics off of it. Its really funny and cute!


----------



## QHpaintlover (Feb 24, 2011)

that is so funny theres a farm in OK that halter breaks foals the same way. i think its great.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Some people use donkeys for training roping horses as well. teaches them how to track the calf without getting too close. When they get too close to the donkey they get kicked.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Awwww!! That baby looks so cute!!!! I have a calf named Sirloin (lol his dad is named
T-Bone) who's dark brown and so fun to play with lol!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I used to have a show steer named Sir Loin. LOL


----------

